# Fehlende Applet Rechte



## Felix21211 (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich das mit File-Export-Jar usw mache und ich die Datei dann nach der Erstellung anklicke öffnet sich nichts und ich höre diesen ekeligen Windows-beep. 
Woran kann das denn liegen bzw. muss ich irgendwas beachten beim exportieren


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2009)

Von Konsole starten, dann siehst du was schief geht.


----------



## Felix21211 (7. Mai 2009)

Du meinst also einfach mit Run usw? Das geht schon.
Edit: Ach ja, es ist ein Applet.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2009)

Applets lassen sich nicht als jar starten. Die werden in html embedded


----------



## Felix21211 (7. Mai 2009)

achso. Dachte das geht trotzdem. 

Ich habe da so ein Programm was eine *.txt Datei speichern soll. In Eclipse geht das alles. Aber im Browser nicht?!


----------



## Ebenius (7. Mai 2009)

Felix21211 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe da so ein Programm was eine *.txt Datei speichern soll. In Eclipse geht das alles. Aber im Browser nicht?!


So ist's. [thread=16717]FAQ-Beitrag: Applets und Webstart-Anwendungen signieren[/thread]

Ebenius


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2009)

Hab das mal geteilt und verschoben...


----------



## Felix21211 (7. Mai 2009)

Und wie mache ich das jetzt am besten, dass ich dieses Programm laufen lassen kann ohne jedes mal Eclipse zu starten ?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn es ein Applet ist, dann musst du es in html einbetten. Wenn du das nicht willst, möchtest du auch gar kein Applet haben, sondern eine normale Applikation. Die kann man dann als jar exportieren.


----------



## Felix21211 (7. Mai 2009)

Ich dachte das sowas wie Buttons usw nur in Applets mgl sind?
Und so was brauche ich dafür schon.

Im Browser geht ja halt nicht, weil der dann keine txt-Datei anlegt.


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2009)

Felix21211 hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte das sowas wie Buttons usw nur in Applets mgl sind?


Dafür nimmt man einen JFrame


----------



## Felix21211 (7. Mai 2009)

Ah ok. Hab da mal sowas gefunden;


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
	Frame f = new Frame("Changer");
	f.setSize(500, 400);
	f.setVisible(true);
	f.addWindowListener(new WindowAdapter(){
		public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e){
			System.exit(0);
		}
	});
```

Muss ich da noch ein Applet einbinden um Buttons etc einzufügen
oder geht das auch so?


----------



## Wildcard (7. Mai 2009)

Vergiss das Applet. Schau dir ein Swing Tutorial an (Frame ist übrigens AWT und AWT ist veraltet. JFrame ist das richtige).


----------

